# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Tiedotteet >  Joukkoliikennegalleria avattu

## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumin osaksi on avattu paljon toivottu kuvagalleria. Galleriaan pääsee valitsemalla Galleria-linkin foorumilta tai suoraan osoitteella http://jlf.fi/galleria/. Rekisteröityneet jäsenet voivat lisätä kuvia galleriaan foorumin käyttäjätunnuksilla. Ylläpito tai moderaattorit hyväksyvät kuvat, ennen kuin ne ovat julkisesti nähtävillä. Kuvien katseleminen on avointa kaikille.

Gallerian säännöt on esitetty omassa viestissään. Galleriaan on laitettu valmiiksi joitakin kuvia, joista voi katsoa esimerkkejä sääntöjen mukaisista otsikoista ja kuvateksteistä.

Mukavia kuvahetkiä!

----------

